# Cross slide lock on G4003G location



## drs23 (Nov 11, 2013)

I think I know the answer to this but it's not even shown on the cheezy parts break down in the manual. There's a 1.25mm pitch x ? set screw on the left hand side (gearbox side) that does nothing no matter how tight it's heaved on. I believe I covered the lock screw when I installed my DRO scale on the other side. Can anyone confirm this?

BTW, what the heck is the first set screw I described for? What is it's purpose?

Inquiring minds and the such.

Thanks,

Dale


----------



## darkzero (Nov 13, 2013)

The cross slide lock is in fact on the right side (TS side). It's shown on pg 44 of the manual. On the same page that set screw on the left side you are talking about is also shown. No idea what it would be used for though. Locks on slides with gibs are usually located on the gib side as they use the gib for locking. Not a good idea to lock the slide with just a set screw coming in contact with just contact on the castings.

I don't have a G4003g but I do have a similar lathe. Like you my cross slide lock is covered by my DRO scale. The only time I would ever needed to lock the cross slide is form knurling Ti but even then I am fine without locking it. I just keep my gib on the tight side & have been just fine.


----------

